# James Bond 25: Angeblicher neuer 007 im Film



## Darkmoon76 (15. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *James Bond 25: Angeblicher neuer 007 im Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *James Bond 25: Angeblicher neuer 007 im Film*


----------



## McDrake (15. Juli 2019)

Ich tippe auf eine afroamerikanische, weibliche Protagonistin, welche bisexuell ist und sich vegan ernährt.
Das neue Bondauto ist ein reinrassiges Elektroauto (wobei das wegen der Geräuschemission sogar Sinn macht) und anstatt einem Martini gibts ein Redbull.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (15. Juli 2019)

Hat Barbara Broccoli nicht gesagt, dass James Bond ein Mann bleiben soll? Eine Frau fände ich als 007 ein absolutes No Go, das würde einfach nicht mehr stimmen. Man sollte das Vermächtnis dieser überlebensgrossen Figur nicht mit "mutigen" Ideen besudeln; dann lieber die Reihe abschliessen und ein Spin Off mit komplett neuer Hauptfigur im gleichen Universum machen.


----------



## nuuub (15. Juli 2019)

> anstatt einem Martini gibts ein Redbull.



Ich tippe eher auf Eigenurin, mit zwei Eiswürfeln, drei mal ab-"geschüttelt", nicht gerührt... aber ansonsten stimme ich dir zu. 

Hoffe nur es sind "Fakenews". Eine weibliche Jane Bond geht gar nicht.


----------



## Banana-OG (15. Juli 2019)

Wenn sie eine Frau nehmen, war es das für Bond. Da würde ich sogar Geld drauf setzen. So eine Rolle kaufe ich einer Frau einfach nicht ab. Der "Charakter", der da ursprünglich mal ausgearbeitet wurde  ist eindeutig männlich. Man kann nicht mal eben zwischen den Geschlechtern hin und her wechseln. Lasst doch gleich ne Transe auf Mission stöckeln.


----------



## MrFob (15. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf eine [...], weibliche Protagonistin, welche bisexuell ist [...].



Komisch, ich sehe noch gar kein 'Rabowke hat "Gefaellt mir" geklickt'.


----------



## MOT1981 (15. Juli 2019)

Mensch, nehmt doch einfach eine transsexuelle, schwarze, Jüdin mit Migrationshintergrund, die sich für Greenpeace engagiert, mit Greta Thunberg befreundet ist, und ernsthaft überlegt, Muslima zu werden, Pazifistin ist, nicht raucht und nichts Alkoholisches trinkt und Frutarierin ist. Das wäre dann ultra politisch korrekt. Könnte allerdings zu einem eher langweiligen James Bond Film führen. Ich nehme meinen fettfreien, entkoffeinierten, veganen, alkoholfreien Cocktail bitte geschüttelt, nicht gerührt. Außerdem sage ich nicht Cocktail, weil da jemand Anstoß dran nehmen könnte, sondern nenne es Mischgetränk. James Bond 2019/2020 - der/die/divers mit der Lizenz zum Gähnen.


----------



## matrixfehler (15. Juli 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Wenn sie eine Frau nehmen, war es das für Bond. Da würde ich sogar Geld drauf setzen. So eine Rolle kaufe ich einer Frau einfach nicht ab. Der "Charakter", der da ursprünglich mal ausgearbeitet wurde  ist eindeutig männlich. Man kann nicht mal eben zwischen den Geschlechtern hin und her wechseln. Lasst doch gleich ne Transe auf Mission stöckeln.



So ein Quatsch.
Auch wenn die ursprüngliche Version klar männlich war (dem Zeitgeist geschuldet, leider)
kann eine moderne Version wunderbar von einer Frau dargestellt werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf eine afroamerikanische, weibliche Protagonistin, welche bisexuell ist und sich vegan ernährt.
> Das neue Bondauto ist ein reinrassiges Elektroauto (wobei das wegen der Geräuschemission sogar Sinn macht) und anstatt einem Martini gibts ein Redbull.



Jamesinnen Bondin!


----------



## Chroom (15. Juli 2019)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch.
> Auch wenn die ursprüngliche Version klar männlich war (dem Zeitgeist geschuldet, leider)
> kann eine moderne Version wunderbar von einer Frau dargestellt werden.



Das eine Frau das sicher hervorragend hinbekommen würde ,daran zweifelt sicher niemand. Aber ob das so ankommen würde weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Denke aber eher nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2019)

Ich persönlich hasse sowas, wenn man Figuren so krass umändert und sogar das Geschlecht wechselt. Ich möchte es ja auch nicht umgekehrt, dass aus einer Lara Croft plötzlich ein Lars Croft wird.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Juli 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jamesinnen Bondin!


Atomic Blonde, klingt doch fast so ähnlich und mit einigen Gadgets wär es nen prima Spinoff


----------



## Sanador (15. Juli 2019)

Warum nicht einfach eine eigenständige Mark kreieren, in der der Agent weiblich ist?
Ach halt nein! Da müsste man sich ja Mühe geben...lieber eine alte und populäre Filmreihe dafür verheizen.
Klassische kreative Bankrotterklärung!


----------



## LostViking (16. Juli 2019)

Wenn es stimmt dann schade. Ich hätte gerne Idris Elba als neuen Bond gesehen


----------



## Frullo (16. Juli 2019)

Herrlich, die ganzen Kastrationsängste die in diesem Thread unterschwellig mitvibrieren! 

Spass beiseite: Ich gähne bei Bond schon mindestens seit Pierce Brosnan. Im Kino habe ich 007 das letzte mal gesehen, als Roger Moore die Fackel trug. Channeling Homer Simpson: Laaaaaaangweilig!
Endlich kriegt dieses ausgetretene Franchise eine Verjüngungskur die nicht lediglich daraus besteht, Bond durch einen unverbrauchten Schauspieler darstellen zu lassen, sondern das ganze Setting kriegt einen erfrischenden Spin: was, wenn 007 (Nicht Bond!) eine Frau wäre? 
Und hier wird gerade so getan, als würde man am Fundament des Abendlandes rütteln! 

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es Franchises wo ein Geschlechterwechsel dem Franchise nicht wirklich etwas neues bringt (siehe Ghostbusters), aber hier liegt der Fall definitiv anders: gerade eben weil die Bond-Welt schon immer vor Machismo triefte, kann die Umkehr der (geschlechtlichen) Machtverhältnisse eine interessante Geschichte hervorbringen, in einem ausgelutschten Universum in dem sich gefühlt seit den 60er Jahren nichts mehr wesentliches getan hat.

Gut so. Vielleicht schafft es 007 ja doch noch mal, mich ins Kino zu locken...


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2019)

Ich persönlich hätte auch kein Problem mit einer weiblichen Hauptrolle, der MI:6 hat ja "hoffentlich" mehr Agenten als nur den berühmten 007. D.h. warum nicht eine weibliche Top-Agentin im "Universum" von Bond? Sprich Blofeld etc. als mögliche Gegenspieler? Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass Craig im 25. und damit seinen letzten Teil nur eine Gast- bzw. Nebenrolle hat die dazu dienen soll den Stab weiterzureichen. Ggf. arbeitet er mit einer weiteren, hier vorgestellten, Agentin gemeinsam gegen den nächsten mächtigen Feind, wer weiß?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2019)

My Name ist Bond. Jane Bond.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2019)

Nicht bös gemeint, aber warum fällt hier immer der Name Bond?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht bös gemeint, aber warum fällt hier immer der Name Bond?


Nicht bös gemeint, aber das war nicht ernst gemeint. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht bös gemeint, aber das war nicht ernst gemeint. ^^


... der gute nuuub, als Beispiel, hat ja bereits zu Beginn des Threads eine Jane Bond ins Spiel gebracht, dein Beitrag war dann lediglich eine Erinnerung, dass ich diesen Punkt in meinem vorherigen Beitrag vergessen habe explizit zu erwähnen. 

Ach verdammt, da fällt mir ein, ich wollte mir letzte Woche endlich mal das MI:6 Gebäude anschauen ... wieder nicht geschafft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2019)

Auf den Nuub-Post hab ich gar nicht geachtet, die Jane Bond-Idee gibt es schon seit den 1990ern, wurde aber WEGEN nuub nie umgesetzt. Pöser Pup!


----------



## matrixfehler (16. Juli 2019)

ich würde es begrüßen.

Fucking Hollywood ist viel zu männerdominiert.

Mich regt ja auch schon immer auf, dass bei GTA die Helden immer Männer sind ^^


----------



## McDrake (16. Juli 2019)

Ich habe ja nix gegen eine 00-Agentin. Bis zum vorletzten (?) Film war meine Einstellung sowieso, dass "James Bond" ein Deckname sei. Darum hatte ich nie Probleme mit der verschiedenen Charakteren. Aber seit dem...


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2019)

Es gibt in der britischen Literatur sowas wie das weibliche "böse" Gegenstück zu James Bond, deren Comics und später Romane auch sehr populär sind: Modesty Blaise. 
Von Modesty Blaise gibt es auch ein paar Filme, deren letzter jetzt gar nicht so schlecht war. Allerdings natürlich fernab von dem Bombast und mit winzigem Budget gedreht. 
Wenn man wollte, könnte man da sicherlich auch eine Bond-artige Filmreihe draus machen. 

Die Bücher finde ich übrigens merklich besser als die Bond Romane. 

Da hier und gestern schon mal Suicide Blonde erwähnt wird, da muss ich leider sagen, der gefiel mir nicht sonderlich. Außer Gewalt und den Stil hatte der meiner Ansicht nach nicht viel zu bieten. Red Sparrow mit Jennifer Lawrence war da doch merklich besser (allerdings auch noch mal eine ganze Ecke brutaler).


----------



## Siriuz (16. Juli 2019)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> ich würde es begrüßen.
> 
> Fucking Hollywood ist viel zu männerdominiert.
> 
> Mich regt ja auch schon immer auf, dass bei GTA die Helden immer Männer sind ^^



Ahhhjaa, sonst bei dir alles gut?


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]
> Da hier und gestern schon mal Suicide Blonde erwähnt wird, da muss ich leider sagen, der gefiel mir nicht sonderlich. Außer Gewalt und den Stil hatte der meiner Ansicht nach nicht viel zu bieten. Red Sparrow mit Jennifer Lawrence war da doch merklich besser (allerdings auch noch mal eine ganze Ecke brutaler).


... redest du vom Musikvideo von INXS oder meinst du vllt. Atomic Blonde?  

Kleiner Spass.

Aber ja, ich geb dir Recht ... Atomic Blonde lebt eigentlich nur vom Stil, Setting, der verwendeten Musik und der Darstellung der Kämpfe. Die Geschichte selbst ist leider recht mau und irgendwann doch sehr hervorsehbar, trotz der vermeindlichen Kniffe und Wendungen.

Übrigens könnte ich mir auch sehr gut einen weiblichen Bourne-Verschnitt vorstellen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens könnte ich mir auch sehr gut einen weiblichen Bourne-Verschnitt vorstellen.


Gabs schon. Kennen wir alle als "Salt".


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gabs schon. Kennen wir alle als "Salt".


... findest du? Bourne zeichnet sich für *mich *durch die überaus realistische Darstellung der Nahkämpfe aus und ich wüsste nicht, das Salt mit der Jolie hier sonderlich geglänzt hätte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... findest du? Bourne zeichnet sich für *mich *durch die überaus realistische Darstellung der Nahkämpfe aus und ich wüsste nicht, das Salt mit der Jolie hier sonderlich geglänzt hätte.


Okay, beim Realismus-Ansatz muss ich dir Recht geben. Die Story war die dem Bourne-Original aber sehr ähnlich. Darum fiel mir sofort dieser Film ein.

Wenn man bedenkt dass Salt ursprünglich als männliche Figur konzipiert wurde...


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2019)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> ich würde es begrüßen.
> 
> Fucking Hollywood ist viel zu männerdominiert.
> 
> Mich regt ja auch schon immer auf, dass bei GTA die Helden immer Männer sind ^^



Ich weiß zwar was du meinst, aber die Bond Filme sind englische Produktionen (ich glaube 1 oder 2 Ausnahmen gibt es/Moonraker ist eine Ausnahme) und haben da wenig mit Hollywood zu tun.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (16. Juli 2019)

Sanador schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach eine eigenständige Mark kreieren, in der der Agent weiblich ist?
> Ach halt nein! Da müsste man sich ja Mühe geben...lieber eine alte und populäre Filmreihe dafür verheizen.
> Klassische kreative Bankrotterklärung!


&


McDrake schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nix gegen eine 00-Agentin. Bis zum vorletzten (?) Film war meine Einstellung sowieso, dass "James Bond" ein Deckname sei. Darum hatte ich nie Probleme mit der verschiedenen Charakteren. Aber seit dem...



Ja, ich hätte auch nix gegen eine neue Agentin aber als Spinoff, bei wirtschaftlichem Erfolg würde das dann schon eine eigene Filmreihe werden (mit Synergieeffekt, man kann entsprechende Darsteller in der jeweils anderen Reihe Gastauftritte tätigen lassen...).
Also so etwas wie 006 oder 009 mit eigenem Decknamen, der auf die Nachfolgerinnen wie bei James Bond übergeht, irgendetwas kurzes prägnantes wie Jason Bourne, James Bond......Jamie Black?
Das wäre ehrlich und würde nicht alle Fans des Charakters - der nun einmal als Grundeigenschaften männlich, very british und ein gerührten Martini schlürfender unverbesserlicher Macho (über die Zeit nur weniger schlimm) ist - vor den Kopf stoßen.
So erschließt man neue Märkte, anstatt die Zuschauerschaft im besten Fall maximal auszutauschen, im schlechtesten Fall erhebliche Zuschauereinbußen zu verzeichnen (Ghostbusters läßt Grüßen). 



Frullo schrieb:


> ...kann die Umkehr der (geschlechtlichen)  Machtverhältnisse eine interessante Geschichte hervorbringen, in einem  ausgelutschten Universum in dem sich gefühlt seit den 60er Jahren nichts  mehr wesentliches getan hat.
> Gut so. Vielleicht schafft es 007 ja doch noch mal, mich ins Kino zu locken...



Genau dieses "ausgelutschte" Universum bringt trotzdem oder genau deswegen Folge für Folge beste Einspielergebnisse - Skyfall auf Platz 1.  und Spectre auf Platz 4. (inflationsbereinigt) beweisen das bestens!
Eine erhebliche Veränderung des Charakters wird wie so oft nur damit enden, daß die Einspielergebnisse drunter leiden werden (natürlich wegen böser Frauenfeinden und Machos), mit dem Endergebnis, daß die Reihe entweder eingestellt oder rebootet wird.
Anstatt in einem vollen Kinosaal zwischen Horden von Frauenfeinden und Machos  sitzen zu müssen, kannst du dich dann entspannt in einem 1/4 vollen Saal zurücklehnen und die Beine auf die Vorderlehne legen... .
Kleine Empfehlung: Wenn einem eine Filmreihe nicht paßt, nicht auf biegen und brechen verändern wollen, sondern nicht anschauen und sich was anders suchen, auch Frauenfeinde und Machos  brauchen ihr Entertainment.
Ich versuche ja auch nicht die Twilightreihe zu entsparkeln und entglittern...


----------



## Worrel (16. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nix gegen eine 00-Agentin. Bis zum vorletzten (?) Film war meine Einstellung sowieso, dass "James Bond" ein Deckname sei. Darum hatte ich nie Probleme mit der verschiedenen Charakteren. Aber seit dem...


Aber der Sinn eines Decknamen ist doch, daß keiner dahinter kommt. Und wenn jetzt plötzlich aus James Jane wird, kriegt das ja jeder mit und ggfalls werden die früheren JB Repräsentanten im Nachhinein ausfindig gemacht und von bösen Buben liquidiert oä.

Wenn man hingegen einfach mal behauptet, man hätte mehr als 7 Geheimagenten , dann bleibt die Fassade des Deckmantels erhalten.

Es macht aus Geheimdienstsicht also wesentlich mehr Sinn, jetzt mit 008, 009 etc weiter zu machen. Die kann man dann natürlich auch völlig frei neu erfinden, aber James Bond war immer der weiße englische Gentleman Casanova und das sollte er auch bleiben.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (16. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... findest du? Bourne zeichnet sich für *mich *durch die überaus realistische Darstellung der Nahkämpfe aus und ich wüsste nicht, das Salt mit der Jolie hier sonderlich geglänzt hätte.



Ja sieht recht realitätsnah aus, wieso dann aber für Einheiten - die in den Filmen so eine erhebliche Gewaltanwendung anscheinend häufig nutzen - Frauen anstatt Männer eingesetzt würden, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.
Ich meine, daß eine Ronda Rousey trotz meiner Gewichtsklasse und Hintergrund mit mir ganz einfach den Boden aufwischen könnte ist das eine, jedoch sieht sie gegen entsprechende männliche Gegner im gleichen Sport keine Sonne.  
Es hat einen Grund warum die meisten Spezialeinheiten kaum bis gar keine Frauen in ihren Reihen haben und das ist nicht Frauenfeindlichkeit, sondern die Ansprüche sind so hoch, daß schon über 90% aller (männlichen) Anwärter durchfallen.
Ich kann mich gut an die Bundeswehrzeit erinnern, da hat man sich auch immer seinen Teil gedacht, wenn bei den Sportprüfungen die weiblichen Kameraden niedrigere Anforderungen erfüllen mußten...
Was natürlich filmtechnisch weibliche Supersoldaten nicht ausschließt...


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ja sieht recht realitätsnah aus, wieso dann aber für Einheiten - die in den Filmen so eine erhebliche Gewaltanwendung anscheinend häufig nutzen - Frauen anstatt Männer eingesetzt würden, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.
> Ich meine, daß eine Ronda Rousey trotz meiner Gewichtsklasse und Hintergrund mit mir ganz einfach den Boden aufwischen könnte ist das eine, jedoch sieht sie gegen entsprechende männliche Gegner im gleichen Sport keine Sonne.
> Es hat einen Grund warum die meisten Spezialeinheiten kaum bis gar keine Frauen in ihren Reihen haben und das ist nicht Frauenfeindlichkeit, sondern die Ansprüche sind so hoch, daß schon über 90% aller (männlichen) Anwärter durchfallen.
> Ich kann mich gut an die Bundeswehrzeit erinnern, da hat man sich auch immer seinen Teil gedacht, wenn bei den Sportprüfungen die weiblichen Kameraden niedrigere Anforderungen erfüllen mußten...
> Was natürlich filmtechnisch weibliche Supersoldaten nicht ausschließt...


... ich denke du hast im letzten Satz das wichtigste überhaupt erwähnt, nämlich das es sich hierbei um einen Film und keine Dokumentation handelt.

Schließen wir mal wieder den Kreis zu James Bond, vor allem die alten Teile, dann wird einem klar, das Bond noch nie durch physische Präsenz geglänzt hat oder seinen Gegnern immer überlegen war, war er nicht. Stell dir mal einen Roger Moore kämpfend gegen Rousey vor.  

Wie gesagt, wie reden hier von Fiktion und wenn mir dieses kleine, aber unbedeutene Detail in den Sinn kommt, dass der Craig nicht in der Lage war den originalen DB5 zu fahren, weil Handschalter, dann muss ich bei der männlichen Überlegenheit leicht schmunzeln.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (16. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stell dir mal einen Roger Moore kämpfend gegen Rousey vor.


 Göttlich...danke...nicht für den mit Kirschschorle bespuckten Monitor, aber für den echt guten Lacher...ich kanns mir echt bildlich vorstellen.


----------



## Frullo (16. Juli 2019)

Getriggert?



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Kleine Empfehlung: Wenn einem eine Filmreihe nicht paßt, nicht auf biegen und brechen verändern wollen, sondern nicht anschauen und sich was anders suchen...



Verwechselst Du mich da mit den Produzenten?  Ich habe hierauf null Einfluss - und was Du empfiehlst  (Nicht anschauen...) tuhe ich wie bereits erwähnt seit Moore. Wenn daher wieder eine Testosteronbombe in die Kinos kommt, werde ich dies ohne eine Träne zu vergiessen wie bisher aussitzen.




> auch Frauenfeinde und Machos  brauchen ihr Entertainment.
> Ich versuche ja auch nicht die Twilightreihe zu entsparkeln und entglittern...



Also doch der Untergang des Abendlandes: Die letzte Bastion urtümlicher westlicher Männerkultur fällt.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Juli 2019)

Sowohl die Brosnan als auch die Craig Streifen sind gute Popcorn Unterhaltjng gewesen. Und auf dem ersten Brosnan-Film basiert ja ein gleichnamiger legendärer Konsolen-Shooter


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juli 2019)

Die ist seit letztem Jahr ja in der WWE.  Also Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Juli 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es macht aus Geheimdienstsicht also wesentlich mehr Sinn, jetzt mit 008, 009 etc weiter zu machen. Die kann man dann natürlich auch völlig frei neu erfinden, aber James Bond war immer der weiße englische Gentleman Casanova und das sollte er auch bleiben.


Aber war es nicht so, dass nur die 00 Agenten die Lizenz zum Töten haben ?

Künstliches Aufblasen der Truppe würde dann ja dem Unterhalt einer Todesschwadron nahekommen, sozusagen aus "Ausnahme" wird "Regelzustand".
Imagemäßig sicherlich nicht förderlich.



Ich mochte die Pre Craig Bonds ganz gerne, schlecht wurde es mMn zunehmend mit Judy Dench als M, nicht weil sie eine Frau ist sondern einfach nicht die Richtige war, oder bei ihrem Script gepatzt wurde.
Mir fehlen bei den neuen Bonds die Gimmiks und die Superschurken mit ihren abenteuerlichsten Basen.

Craig war mir ohnehin schon immer viel zu amerikanisch oder zutreffender "unbritisch", möglicherweise liegt aber auch das am Script.


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Mir fehlen bei den neuen Bonds die Gimmiks und die Superschurken mit ihren abenteuerlichsten Basen.
> 
> Craig war mir ohnehin schon immer viel zu amerikanisch oder zutreffender "unbritisch", möglicherweise liegt aber auch das am Script.


Das ist es auch was mir fehlt. Craig konnte den ganzen Humor den es eben in den Bondfilmen vorm ihm gab nie rüberbringen.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2019)

Nun ja, wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass die Bondfilme ab Craig einen deutlich ernsteren und düsteren, aber auch realistischeren Weg eingeschlagen sind.

Keine bzw. wenig Gadgets, keine Superschurken die mit einer Wunderwaffe die Welt erobern wollen ... alles etwas bodenständiger, realistischer, härter, düsterer. Da wäre Humor auch fehl am Platz bei so einer Ausrichtung. Ich mag Craig als Bond, sehe Bond aber eher in der Connery, Moore & Brosnan-Ära. *Das* ist für mich Bond. Timothy Dalton ging ja auch schon richtig Craig-Bond, das war schon nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## MrFob (16. Juli 2019)

Ich finde die Craig Bonds an sich nicht schlecht. Aber sie gehen halt wirklich in eine sehr andere Richtung (wobei man sagen muss, dass der etwas realistischere haertere Ton ein bisschen naeher an den Buechern dran ist). Ist halt eher ein bisschen wie Jason Bourne und dergleichen gemacht, was im Grunde ja aber auch nicht schlecht ist wenn man sich drauf einlaesst.

Die Mischung macht's halt. Connery hatte ein paar spitzen Filme, Moore war mir stellenweise dann doch zu klamaukig (vor allem in seinen spaeteren Filmen). Brosman hat mMn gut angefangen (Golden Eye ist mMn einer der besten Bonds), wurde dann aber schon sehr SciFi-ig und viel dann spaeter auch leider in eine Periode, in der viel CGI genutzt wurde, die aber noch nicht ausgereift genug war um sich gut in die Filme einzufuegen.
(Muss aber zugeben, vielleicht mag ich seine ersten Filme auch vor allem deswegen, weil das die ersten Bonds waren, die ich im Kino gesehen habe.)

Craig selbst mag ich auch als Bond Charakter jetzt nicht so besonders, was aber sicher auch an den Skripten gelegen hat. Dass er es durchuaus kann sieht man in so manchen Szenen immer mal wieder durchscheinen (vor allem Spectre hat er schon ein paar coole Momente, zum Beispiel gleich am Anfang gibt es ein paar schoene trocken-britische Aktionen). 

Naja, mal sehen, was sie mit dem Fanchise machen. Ich bin da eigentlich durchaus auch ziemlich offen fuer Neuerungen. Eine weibliche 00 Agentin koennte durchaus interessant sein. Allerdings wuerde ich dann glaube ich auch eher bevorzugen, dass man vielleicht - wie ja hier bereits vorgeschlagen - ein Spin-Off macht und sie dann 008 oder so ist. Aber selbst dann wuerde der Aufschrei im Internet sicher erstmal gross sein, was aber natuerlich auch wieder amuesant werden duerfte.


----------



## Davki90 (16. Juli 2019)

Ein weiblicher oder dunkelhäutiger Bond wäre ein sehr mutige Entscheidung. Wegen der ganzen Frauen und auch Rassismus Debatte hätte dies sicher Vorzeigecharakter.  James Bond ist ein Name und 007 die Nummer als Agent. Möglich, dass der neue 007 nicht Bond heissen wird. Denn wenn sie ihn James Bond nennen und er ist schwarz oder weiblich, dann wäre es ziemlich komisch und auch unlogisch. Denn Bond ist ja eigentlich immer die gleiche Person nur die Nummer wird übergeben, wenn der entsprechende Agent stirbt oder in den Ruhestand geht. Vielleicht machen sie eine Art Spin-Off Serie mit einem weiblichen oder eben schwarzen "Agenten". Was hingen viel mehr Sinn machen würde. Genau wie es ja Marvel und DC mit ihren Superhelden machen.


----------



## nuuub (16. Juli 2019)

> Schließen wir mal wieder den Kreis zu James Bond, vor allem die alten Teile, dann wird einem klar, das Bond noch nie durch physische Präsenz geglänzt hat oder seinen Gegnern immer überlegen war, war er nicht. Stell dir mal einen Roger Moore kämpfend gegen Rousey vor.



Du hast es ja selber geschrieben, vor allem die alten Teile.



> Nun ja, wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass die Bondfilme ab Craig einen deutlich ernsteren und düsteren, aber auch realistischeren Weg eingeschlagen sind.



Da bin ich ganz bei dir.

Sean Connery war der erste, und für damalige Zeiten ein knallharter Killer, wenn man es mal so nennen kann.

Die Filme mit Roger Moore konnte man teilweise gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

Craig fand ich persönlich absolut genial in der Rolle als James Bond. Eine Mischung aus Gentleman, wenn es sein musste, und einem eiskaltem Mörder. Wie damals auch Sean Connery.

Vor allem waren die Craig Filme brutaler als die anderen Bond Filme. Passt auch besser zu einem Agenten mit Doppelnull-Status.

Habe nichts dagegen wenn es ein Fortsetzung von "Salt" geben sollte, oder eine "Atomic Blonde" Reihe von mir aus. Hätte auch nichts gegen einen Schwarzen James Bond, in den 60/70 Jahren undenkbar, heute sollte es kein Problem sein.

Aber eine Frau die in die Fußstapfen von James Bond treten soll? Das muss wirklich nicht sein.

Als nächstes kommt vielleicht noch eine Jane-Janina Rambo in die Kinos...

Nein danke.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> [...]
> Als nächstes kommt vielleicht noch eine Jane-Janina Rambo in die Kinos...


... Peppermint: Angel of Vengeance?! 

Wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass ich den Film noch nicht gesehen habe, aber die Trailer lassen auf einen weiblichen Rachefeldzug schließen.


----------



## TAOO (16. Juli 2019)

Bitte nicht mehr - Daniel Craig - als James Bond . Finde das er der schlechteste Bond aller zeiten ist . Aber das ist nur mein Geschmack


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Bitte nicht mehr - Daniel Craig - als James Bond . Finde das er der schlechteste Bond aller zeiten ist . Aber das ist nur mein Geschmack



Finde ich nicht. Schlechtester ist mit großem Abstand Lazenby. Danach Brosnan.


----------



## TAOO (16. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Schlechtester ist mit großem Abstand Lazenby. Danach Brosnan.



Ja gut, ist halt Geschmackssache . Wenn dir der besser gefällt, ist es halt in ordnung ! Weiß ja jetzt auch nicht woran du es für dich Persönlich ausmachst . Ich zb.fand Brosnan klasse . Zwar nicht der beste, wie ich finde' aber gut . Obwohl, am besten von allen ist immer noch " James Bond "


----------



## Leuenzahn (16. Juli 2019)

Herrlich, eine schwarze "Frau", welche den 007 macht, das Angelsachsentum von seiner modernsten und wehrhaftesten Seite, besser geht es derzeit nicht. Der Zeitgeist erfüllt alle Erwartungen. Warum hier Kritik üben?


----------



## nuuub (16. Juli 2019)

> Peppermint: Angel of Vengeance?!



Den Film habe ich doch schon selber hier empfohlen, schlecht ist er nicht.

Was hat der Film aber mit "Rambo" zu tun?

Nochmal, den scheinbar reden wir aneinander vorbei. 

Habe nichts dagegen wenn es Filme gibt mit Frauen die Männer der reihe nach abknallen. Es gibt einige solche Filme, manche sind gut, manche sind schlecht, ist Geschmackssache.

Dass man aber versucht in alten Filmreihen die Männer durch Frauen zu ersetzen, das finde ich mehr als Lächerlich.

Wie wäre es mit A-Team? Oder MacGyver? Ach was, wie wäre es mit den ganzen Bud Spencer und Terence Hill filmen? Melissa McCarthy als Bud Spencer würde bestimmt eine gute Figur machen...

Sorry Rabowke, ich kann diesen Mist schon lange nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Juli 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich finde die Craig Bonds an sich nicht schlecht. Aber sie gehen halt wirklich in eine sehr andere Richtung (wobei man sagen muss, dass der etwas realistischere haertere Ton ein bisschen naeher an den Buechern dran ist). Ist halt eher ein bisschen wie Jason Bourne und dergleichen gemacht, was im Grunde ja aber auch nicht schlecht ist wenn man sich drauf einlaesst.


Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde die Craig Streifen durchaus solide, mMn hätte man nur nicht Bond draufschreiben sollen.

Für mich waren Die Kingsman wesentlich dichter am ursprünglichen Bond Charme bzw das was die Bondfilme für mich ausgmacht haben.


----------



## weenschen (17. Juli 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Herrlich, eine schwarze "Frau", welche den 007 macht, das Angelsachsentum von seiner modernsten und wehrhaftesten Seite, besser geht es derzeit nicht. Der Zeitgeist erfüllt alle Erwartungen. Warum hier Kritik üben?



Weil eine Frau nicht James Bond heissen kann?


----------



## weenschen (17. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Schlechtester ist mit großem Abstand Lazenby. Danach Brosnan.



Schon witzig, zwar war Lazenby kein überzeugender Bond, dafür möchte ich aber den Film. Ebenso Dalton, nicht mein Lieblingsbond, aber License to Kill war ein spannender Bondfilm. Craig halte ich für einen tollen Bond, aber ein Quantum Trost fand ich grottig.


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Schlechtester ist mit großem Abstand Lazenby.


Wobei man sagen muss das der Film (Im Geheimdienst ihrer Majestät) im allgemeinen recht Öde war und das lag nicht unbedingt an Lazenby.


----------



## Javata (17. Juli 2019)

Nur weil eine Frau den 007-Tag übernimmt heißt das ja nicht, dass Bond im Film nicht trotzdem Bond ist.

Zudem wurde bereits gesagt, dass es keine dauerhafte Sache ist, sondern nur für den Film, sprich die Handlung wird Bond wieder zu 007 machen (im kommenden Film oder ggf im nächsten). Persönlich sehe ich da kein Problem. Aber natürlich möchte man sich erstmal aufregen übers vermeitliche Blackwashing/Womenwashing etc...


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juli 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> [...]Was hat der Film aber mit "Rambo" zu tun?
> Nochmal, den scheinbar reden wir aneinander vorbei. [...]


... wenn du einfach nur ein Stichwort in den Raum wirfst, Janina Rambo, dann weiß ich jetzt nicht unbedingt was du gemeint hast. Da du in unzähligen Diskussionen die physisischen Unterschiede zwischen Mann und Frau herausgestellt hast, hätte es ja durchaus sein können, dass du der Meinung bist, dass eine Frau nicht auf Rachefeldzug gehen kann.

*Diesen* Punkt finde ich eben diskussionswürdig, denn gerade der erste Rambo "glänzte" noch nicht mit so einer übertriebenen Gewaltdarstellung und Tötungsorgie und der Trailer zu Peppermint sah eben in diese Richtung aus, nur das wir hier von Gangmitglieder sprechen, die eben nach und nach ausgeschaltet werden.

Aber der Film liegt schon zum Schauen bereit ... ich brauch nur Zeit. Gaaaaanz viel Zeit!



> Dass man aber versucht in alten Filmreihen die Männer durch Frauen zu ersetzen, das finde ich mehr als Lächerlich.


Warum?! Es kommt doch darauf an wie es umgesetzt wird, oder nicht? Gerade in dieser Diskussion geht es doch nicht darum das Bond plötzlich ein Mann ist, er ist und bleibt ein Mann: nämlich Craig. Aber was genau spricht gegen weibliche Agenten? 



> Sorry Rabowke, ich kann diesen Mist schon lange nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


Musst du ja auch nicht ... wie ich meinte, es kommt auf die Umsetzung drauf an: Ghostbusters mit Frauen *hätte* funktionieren können, denn es macht keinen Sinn das nur Männer in der Lage sind ihre Strahler zu kreuzen. 
Die Umsetzung war aber so grottenschlecht, dass man hier sagen kann: braucht kein Mensch. 

Was aber z.B. MacGyver betrifft: warum sollte eine Frau nicht in der Lage sein technisches Verständnis zu haben um eben auch solche witzigen und interessanten Dinge umzusetzen? Ich habe gehört es soll durchaus Frauen am, z.B., MIT geben. 

Ich persönlich bin kreativen Änderungen offen gegenüber, nur ich wiederhole mich: sie müssen Sinn machen *und* gut umgesetzt werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Für mich waren Die Kingsman wesentlich dichter am ursprünglichen Bond Charme bzw das was die Bondfilme für mich ausgmacht haben.


Bei den irrwitzigen Stunts und Slomos? Really?! 

Beides hat nur britische Agenten in Maßanzügen gemein, mehr nicht.

Ich mag Craig-Bond. Kaltschnäuzig, hart im Nehmen (sowie Geben), cool, aber bewusst anders als seine Vorgänger. Mit ihm wurde Bond neu definiert, und - das muss man den alten Filmen leider nachsagen - er hat sein übertriebenes Superhelden-Image für mehr Realitätsnähe abgestreift, was nach heutiger Sicht vielleicht der klügste Zug der Macher war. Außerdem hat er in bis dato 4 Filmen mehr Charaktertiefe gezeigt als in allen 20 Filmen davor.

Nach gut 50 Jahren seit seines Kino-Einstands darf es auch einer Figur wie Bond erlaubt sein sich neu zu erfinden.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (17. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei den irrwitzigen Stunts und Slomos? Really?!
> Beides hat nur britische Agenten in Maßanzügen gemein, mehr nicht.



Ich glaube ich habe mir 'nen Muskel gezerrt von dem vielen heftigen Nicken....
Selbst die durchgeknalltesten, scifi-lastigsten Bond (Beißer! Unterwasserbasen!) kommen gefühlt gegenüber Kingsman wie konservative Dokumentarfilme rüber. 




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nach gut 50 Jahren seit seines Kino-Einstands darf es auch einer Figur wie Bond erlaubt sein sich neu zu erfinden.


Bei einer Änderung fiel mir fast die Kinnlade runter vor Überraschung - in ein Quantum Trost gibts KEIN RUMGEKNUTSCHE und KEINEN SEX. 
Das ging mir besonders in meiner Jugend auf den Sack, daß es immer ausgiebig und äußerst vorhersehbar passierte - kostbare Actionzeit verloren!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei den irrwitzigen Stunts und Slomos? Really?!
> 
> Beides hat nur britische Agenten in Maßanzügen gemein, mehr nicht.


Etwas mit der Zeit gehen muß man schon.
Im Hinblick auf Gimmicks und spezielle Schurken passte es aber deutlich besser zur ursprünglichen Bond DNA



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich mag Craig-Bond. Kaltschnäuzig, hart im Nehmen (sowie Geben), cool, aber bewusst anders als seine Vorgänger. Mit ihm wurde Bond neu definiert, und - das muss man den alten Filmen leider nachsagen - er hat sein übertriebenes Superhelden-Image für mehr Realitätsnähe abgestreift, was nach heutiger Sicht vielleicht der klügste Zug der Macher war. Außerdem hat er in bis dato 4 Filmen mehr Charaktertiefe gezeigt als in allen 20 Filmen davor.
> 
> Nach gut 50 Jahren seit seines Kino-Einstands darf es auch einer Figur wie Bond erlaubt sein sich neu zu erfinden.


Moment !
Du fandest den Craig "Bond" gut weil er sich "neu erfunden" und praktisch mit den Bond Kernelementen sozusagen komplett gebrochen hat ?  

Aus der Sicht hätte man definitiv ein anderen Namen daran tackern *müssen *!

Wenn man was anderes will sollte man auch was neues machen und es nicht solange verbiegen bis etwas anderes herauskommt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Etwas mit der Zeit gehen muß man schon.
> Im Hinblick auf Gimmicks und spezielle Schurken passte es aber deutlich besser zur ursprünglichen Bond DNA
> 
> Moment !
> ...


Mit Kernelementen gebrochen? Diese eher zynisch reflektiert. Ich erinnere auf die Frage des Barmanns in Casino Royale bezüglich seines Martinis. Oder Young Qs Kommentar auf "Agentenspielzeuge wie explodierende Kugelschreiber".

Für mich ist das eine klare Message:"DER da ist ein anderer Bond. Gewöhnt euch dran oder lasst es." ^^


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eine klare Message:"DER da ist ein anderer Bond. Gewöhnt euch dran oder lasst es." ^^


Ich sehe diese Aussage eher als " mir doch egal das ihr das ursprüngliche mochtet, ich mach es ab sofort anders"

Gimmicks und schrullige Superschurken nebst britischem Stock im Arsch haben neben den Locationwechsel für mich die "Serie" ausgemacht !


----------



## nuuub (17. Juli 2019)

> ... wenn du einfach nur ein Stichwort in den Raum wirfst, Janina Rambo, dann weiß ich jetzt nicht unbedingt was du gemeint hast.... hätte es ja durchaus sein können, dass du der Meinung bist, dass eine Frau nicht auf Rachefeldzug gehen kann.



Und wieder, auch wenn ich versucht habe es klar zu stellen, reden wir aneinander vorbei. 

Vor bald 30 Jahren habe ich einen Film gesehen, es geht um eine Nonne die abends in NY unterwegs ist, und von mehreren Männern vergewaltigt wird. Sie besorgt sich einen Revolver, segnet jede Patrone bevor sie sie in die Trommel schiebt, und sorgt auf den Straßen, auf ihre Weise, für Gerechtigkeit.

Suche den Film schon lange, und kann ihn nicht finden. 

Es gab schon damals Filme mit einer Frau auf Rachefeldzug in der Hauptrolle. Alles kein Problem. Ich meinte auch nicht dass eine Frau es nicht könnte.

Dann sollen sie aber einen "neuen" Film drehen, und nicht einen alten Namen benutzen, verstehst du was ich meine?



> Da du in unzähligen Diskussionen die physisischen Unterschiede zwischen Mann und Frau herausgestellt hast



Und was ist jetzt daran falsch?

https://www.welt.de/sport/article15...ussballfrauen-verlieren-gegen-U-15-Jungs.html

100 Meter Sprint, Weltrekord Männer -> 9,58      Quali Zeit um überhaupt starten zu dürfen, 10,15
Weltrekord Frauen -> 10,49

Eine Frau könnte sich nicht einmal qualifizieren, wenn sie mit Männern laufen wollte.

Frauen sind Männern körperlich unterlegen, auch wenn es euch nicht passt.

Und jetzt komme hier bitte nicht mit einer Profisportlerin und irgendeinem Typen der aufsteht um sich ein Bier aus dem Kühlschrank zu holen, und dabei anfängt zu schnaufen. ^^



> Diesen Punkt finde ich eben diskussionswürdig, denn gerade der erste Rambo "glänzte" noch nicht mit so einer übertriebenen Gewaltdarstellung und Tötungsorgie



Das hatten wir schon mal, habe sogar ein alternatives Ende gepostet, in welchem Rambo am ende stirbt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp1mdSQ4BfI

Rambo First Blood sollte kein einfacher Actionfilm werden, es sollte lediglich zeigen wie schwer Vietnam Veteranen es haben, und wie sie von der Bevölkerung teilweise behandelt werden. 



> Aber was genau spricht gegen weibliche Agenten?



In einem Film? Nichts.

Wie gesagt, hätte nichts gegen eine "Atomic Blonde" Filmreihe. Von mir aus können sie alle zwei Jahre einen neuen Film drehen.



> Musst du ja auch nicht ... wie ich meinte, es kommt auf die Umsetzung drauf an: Ghostbusters mit Frauen hätte funktionieren können, denn es macht keinen Sinn das nur Männer in der Lage sind ihre Strahler zu kreuzen.



Na ja, "Ghostbusters", "Ocean´s 8", "New York Taxi", oder der neuste "kracher", "Was Männer wollen"...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3t0agY4kdM

Muss das alles sein?



> Was aber z.B. MacGyver betrifft: warum sollte eine Frau nicht in der Lage sein technisches Verständnis zu haben um eben auch solche witzigen und interessanten Dinge umzusetzen?



Und wieder nicht verstanden...

Selbstverständlich kann eine Frau ein Genie sein, sich mit Chemie, Physik, Mathematik oder Maschinenbau besser auskennen als irgendein Mann.

Natürlich können sie auch Filme, oder eine Serie über so eine Frau drehen, ist doch kein Problem.

Aber lasst doch um Gottes willen den Namen "MacGyver" aus dem Spiel. 



> Ich habe gehört es soll durchaus Frauen am, z.B., MIT geben.



Sag bloß! Wirklich? MIT? Und wie machen die das mit der Kette? Dachte die ist nur lang genug damit sie ins Schlafzimmer und in die Küche reicht!

Sachen gibts... ^^

Jetzt mal ehrlich Rabowke, versuche nicht mich mit solchen Bemerkungen als einen frauenfeindlichen Macho hinzustellen. Da kann ich nur drüber lachen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Juli 2019)

Ich tue mir mit einer Dame als 007 schwer. 
Einen faden Beigeschmack hat es aber auch wegen der Beschreibung in dem Artikel, bei der garantiert dreimal erwähnt wird, dass sie schwarz ist. Lässt es so wirken als seien "weiblich" und "schwarz" die beiden Hauptkriterien beim Casting gewesen, um sich der neuen  "wokeness" anzupassen. Hautfarbe ist doch echt egal. Diese Besessenheit damit, gerade in Amerika, aber auch in UK, nervt mich. Aber gut die Beschreibung hat ja nichts mit dem Film zu tun und ist von wer weiß wem, insofern bedeutet das wenig. 
Dennoch - einen bestehenden Charakter so umzuformen mag ich nicht. 007 ist Bond - das ist vollkommen synonym für mich. Deswegen hoffe ich nicht, dass sie das Franchise fortführt. 
Warum müssen immer weibliche Charaktere kreiert werden, die sich an bestehenden männlichen hochziehen? Warum nicht etwas eigenständiges, originelles schaffen? Atomic Blonde mochte ich z.B. sehr. Warum nicht die neue Schauspielerin zu 008 machen, schauen wie sie ankommt und dann extra fortsetzen? 
Ich mag Craigs Bond, aber finde es ist ein Neustart im Franchise notwendig. Auf die Weise wird das aber nicht funktionieren. Ghostbusters und Co. waren alle wenig erfolgreich; ich befürchte das Bond-Franchise wird massiv abstürzen, wenn sie übernehmen sollte. 
Ich hoffe sie finden einen sinnvollen Weg sie zu integrieren. Lassen sie nicht 007 bleiben, sondern geben ihr eine andere Nummer, mehr Eigenständigkeit oder involvieren sie auf eine andere Weise. Und setzen Bond komplett von Null auf nochmal an - mit Idris Elba. Ich finde weiterhin, dass er absolut perfekt für das Franchise wäre.


----------



## TAOO (18. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei den irrwitzigen Stunts und Slomos? Really?!
> 
> Beides hat nur britische Agenten in Maßanzügen gemein, mehr nicht.
> 
> ...


Außerdem hat er in bis dato 4 Filmen mehr Charaktertiefe gezeigt als in allen 20 Filmen davor. - Ich denke da lässt sichs gewaltig drüber streiten ! Mit dieser Aussage, könnte man fast glauben/meinen das du die 20 Filme vor Craig garnicht kennst, bzw. nie gesehen hast . Ich würde sagen alleine" Sean Connery & Roger Moore ", haben eine Größere Charakterstärke in den Bond Filmen gezeigt, an die Craig meiner Meinung nicht dran kommt . Entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise, aber Craig ist für mich ein Weichei als Bond für seinen Charakterausdruck . Damit meine ich jetzt nicht das Weicheier nichts können oder schlecht und blöde usw. sind ( immerhin mag ich weiche Eier, schmecken jedenfalls besser als harte     Aber wie dem auch sei, jeder hat so seine Lieblinge und das ist auch gut so, sonst würden wir ja alle auf das gleiche stehen und tun, und machen . Fast wie die Borks von Enterprise . Bunt ist das dasein und granatenstark volle kanne hoschi . Also bitte nicht böse verstehen, sind alles nur liebgemeinte Meinungen


----------



## Rabowke (18. Juli 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Und wieder, auch wenn ich versucht habe es klar zu stellen, reden wir aneinander vorbei. [...]


... und ich hab dir dargelegt das es eben nicht so klar war, jedenfalls nicht der erste Beitrag und wir deshalb wohl an einander vorbei geredet haben.



> Dann sollen sie aber einen "neuen" Film drehen, und nicht einen alten Namen benutzen, verstehst du was ich meine?


Warum? 

Remake? Reboot? Es ist ja nun mal üblich, dass man, zugegeben bei einem bekannten Franchise, den Namen verwendet ... macht wirtschaftlich betrachtet auch Sinn, da wirst du mir doch Recht geben, oder?



> Und was ist jetzt daran falsch?


... nichts, ich hab es dir versucht zu erklären wie ich deinen *ersten* Beitrag gedeutet habe, eben weil er nicht so klar war.



> Rambo First Blood sollte kein einfacher Actionfilm werden, es sollte lediglich zeigen wie schwer Vietnam Veteranen es haben, und wie sie von der Bevölkerung teilweise behandelt werden.


... danke das du mich bestätigst, nichts anderes habe und wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.



> Na ja, "Ghostbusters", "Ocean´s 8", "New York Taxi", oder der neuste "kracher", "Was Männer wollen"...
> Muss das alles sein?


... wenn es *gut* umgesetzt ist und eine Bereicherung für die Filmwelt ist, warum nicht? 




> Und wieder nicht verstanden...


... dann wirf doch nicht einfach nur so Brocken hin, "MacGyver". Dann schreib doch "das Franchise MacGyver", soll ich jetzt raten was du damit zum Ausdruck bringen magst?



> Aber lasst doch um Gottes willen den Namen "MacGyver" aus dem Spiel.


Warum? Das meinte ich weiter oben, das ist nunmal ein bekanntes Franchise welches einem breiten Publikum bekannt ist. Klar könnte man die Serie auch "Getrude bastelt!" nennen, nur ist doch die Frage wieviel Zuschauer so eine Serie dann bekommt. 

Ich kann ja es ja zum Teil verstehen wenn die Serien der Jugend "verhunzt" werden, aber solche Franchises, egal welche, sind doch nicht heilig und gottgegeben. Wo genau tut es dir denn weh wenn ein Franchise deiner Jugend genommen wird und, im Fall der Fälle, verhunzt wird?! Niemand zwingt dich diese Serien, Filme, Spiele, Bücher [...] zu konsumieren.



> Jetzt mal ehrlich Rabowke, versuche nicht mich mit solchen Bemerkungen als einen frauenfeindlichen Macho hinzustellen. Da kann ich nur drüber lachen.


Jetzt mal ehrlich nuuub, das hatte ich wirklich nicht vor und sollte dir in der Erklärung und das Thema hier auch klar sein.


----------



## nuuub (18. Juli 2019)

> ... und ich hab dir dargelegt das es eben nicht so klar war, jedenfalls nicht der erste Beitrag und wir deshalb wohl an einander vorbei geredet haben.



Da habe ich wohl zu viel von dir verlangt, dachte nicht dass du es falsch verstehen würdest. ^^



> Remake? Reboot? Es ist ja nun mal üblich, dass man, zugegeben bei einem bekannten Franchise, den Namen verwendet ...



Richtig. Wenn man aber das Geschlecht der Hauptfigur ändert, ist es ein bisschen mehr wie ein Remake oder Reboot.



> macht wirtschaftlich betrachtet auch Sinn, da wirst du mir doch Recht geben, oder?



Auf der einen Seite, natürlich. Mann ersetzt den Hauptdarsteller durch eine Hauptdarstellerin, und reitet auf der Welle der Bekanntheit, die sich der männliche Schauspieler vor Jahren erarbeitet hat.

Kann aber auch schief gehen. Die Folge, man macht den guten Namen kaputt. So kann die Idee nach hinten losgehen.



> ... nichts, ich hab es dir versucht zu erklären wie ich deinen ersten Beitrag gedeutet habe, eben weil er nicht so klar war.



Dann scheinst du nicht richtig zu lesen was ich schreibe. Vielleicht liegt es an meine Rechtschreibung... Sorry, ich achte im Internet nicht darauf, schreibe mit 10 Fingern und habe keine Lust die Fehler die sich einschleichen zu verbessern. Nicht in einem unwichtigem Internet Forum 

Ansonsten kann ich es nochmal erklären.

Frauen können in fast allen Bereichen mit Männern mithalten, sie können natürlich auch besser sein, alles kein Problem. Sie können sogar das MIT besuchen, man glaubt es kaum, ist aber so. ^^

Nur wenn es um reine Kraft oder Schnelligkeit angeht, können die Frauen den Männern nicht das Wasser reichen. Es liegt nicht an ihrem Willen, der ist sicherlich da, aber die Natur hat die Frauen nun mal körperlich schwächer gemacht.

Natürlich sollte man da nicht einen Biertrinkenden, auf der Couch liegenden faulen Sack, mit einer Profisportlerin vergleichen.

Eine Boxweltmeisterin bei den Frauen würde keine 10 Sekunden im Ring mit einem männlichen Boxweltmeister überstehen. Die stärkste Frau der Welt niemals mehr Gewicht heben wie der stärkste Mann, und die schnellste Sprinterin niemals den schnellsten Mann schlagen.

Naja, in ein paar tausend Jahren vielleicht doch, wenn die Evolution den Frauen "erlaubt" mehr Muskeln aufzubauen ^^

Aber nicht jetzt, nicht morgen, und nicht übermorgen.

Das ist nicht frauenfeindlich, das ist eine schlichte Tatsache. 



> ... wenn es gut umgesetzt ist und eine Bereicherung für die Filmwelt ist, warum nicht?



Zeige mir bitte einen Film, in welchem der Mann durch eine Frau ersetzt wurde, und der eine Bereicherung für die Filmwelt ist.



> ... dann wirf doch nicht einfach nur so Brocken hin, "MacGyver". Dann schreib doch "das Franchise MacGyver", soll ich jetzt raten was du damit zum Ausdruck bringen magst?



Wie gesagt, dachte du würdest es verstehen. Sorry.



> Klar könnte man die Serie auch "Getrude bastelt!" nennen, nur ist doch die Frage wieviel Zuschauer so eine Serie dann bekommt.



Tja, wenn der Film gut wäre, sollte es doch kein Problem sein mit den Zuschauern.



> Ich kann ja es ja zum Teil verstehen wenn die Serien der Jugend "verhunzt" werden,



Dann ist es ja gut, dass du es zum Teil verstehen kannst.



> Niemand zwingt dich diese Serien, Filme, Spiele, Bücher [...] zu konsumieren.



Richtig.

Es hinterlässt aber einen faden Beigeschmack. Und, es sieht teilweise lächerlich aus. Weil man immer noch den männlichen Hauptdarsteller im Kopf hat. Wie gesagt, zeige mir einen Film wo es geklappt hat.

Nehmen wir den Film "Atomic Blonde".

Charlize Theron ist eine Fantastische Schauspielerin, keine Frage. Die Szenen wo sie eine Waffe in der Hand hält, die Schießereien, nehme ich ihr ab, kein Problem. Aber die Kampfszenen? Ich bitte dich. Ja, es ist gut gemacht, es ist blutig, es ist brutal, und man kauft es ihr ab dass sie um ihr Leben kämpft. Sie ist nun mal eine klasse Schauspielerin. Aber ansonsten? Völlig lächerlich.

Vielleicht liegt es auch an mir, dass ich auf Details achte.

Sicario, der erste Teil, war ein sehr, sehr guter Film. Als sie an der Grenze waren, und der eine Agent seine Waffe in Anschlag genommen hat, konnte man sehen dass sie nicht geladen war. Sein Magazin war leer. Diese "Kleinigkeit" ist mir aufgefallen, und ich habe mich einen halben Film lang drüber geärgert.

So ein genialer Film, Emily Blunt war Fantastisch, genauso wie Brolin und Toro, und dann können sie nicht mal darauf achten dass die Waffen richtig aussehen.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn, eine weibliche Agentin mit doppelnull Status die James Bond ersetzen soll?

Völlig lächerlich.


----------

